# Help, found unknown lizard



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Daughter has just found this by her back door, can some one identify please, I have told her to keep it warm, i dont think its a neuwt.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423629_10151334210995486_536050485_23372362


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

spiderman01 said:


> Daughter has just found this by her back door, can some one identify please, I have told her to keep it warm, i dont think its a neuwt.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423629_10151334210995486_536050485_23372362


link doesn't work for me!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Try uploading the picture with photobucket, here is how:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, will try uploading to photobucket and linking from there.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> link doesn't work for me!


nor me. im really interested in what it could be


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Its most likely to be a newt does it have any tiny scales or just smooth skin?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Pictures! Most intrigued...


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> link doesn't work for me!





graham40 said:


> nor me. im really interested in what it could be


Oooooooo its like christmas....... what it gonna be..... :lol2:


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

depending on the were abouts of the OP it could be a great crested newt. they are quite common around the area i live in


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

She's been tol on facebook its a newt, so has put it in some water, still would like you lot to comfirm though.


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

spiderman01 said:


> image


not a clue.... newt of some sort maybe....... i dunno....


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

it looks like great crested newt to me if it has yellow spots under it (on its belly) then it deffinatly is


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and if it is think you need to put it back because they`re protected?


----------



## CornyLeo (Feb 1, 2012)

graham40 said:


> it looks like great crested newt to me if it has yellow spots under it (on its belly) then it deffinatly is


Have to agree.

You could try google on great crested newt and get a few detailed pictures ect. :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Whatever it is you can't keep it its not fair, you HAVE to put it back I'm pretty sure its against the law to extract animals from their natural habitat in the UK and keep them as pets. Its not fair


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Whatever it is you can't keep it its not fair, you HAVE to put it back I'm pretty sure its against the law to extract animals from their natural habitat in the UK and keep them as pets. Its not fair


Nope, only a few it's illegal as they're protected by a law, a species of newt being one of them (greater crested)
Put it back. It wasn't in water when you found it so it clearly shouldn't of been put in water now. They're semi aquatic only at certain times of the year I think.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> and if it is think you need to put it back because they`re protected?


they are protected, seriously protected. my dad house backs onto a common land which is a nature reserve for them. in the planning it says he hast to have a pond. for years we never spotted one. then one day he asked me to help in relay his flags around the house. we found loads and just very carefully put the flags back down. 
it needs to be put back by law pluss it not fare on the animal. if they are common in your area you might find the maybe under the weele bin and in dark damp place generaly


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

It cant go back by the back door, the only water nearby has just been ripped apart by builders building a drug rehabilitaion home. we are trying to fined someone with a garden pond, failing that, i will take it to the farm i look after and place it in one of out water ponds.
I am aware it's protected, and we do not intend keeping it, our only intention is to save it.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

spiderman01 said:


> It cant go back by the back door, the only water nearby has just been ripped apart by builders building a drug rehabilitaion home. we are trying to fined someone with a garden pond, failing that, i will take it to the farm i look after and place it in one of out water ponds.
> I am aware it's protected, and we do not intend keeping it, our only intention is to save it.


To be honest I'd contact a Wildlife rehabilitation centre then if they've dug out their habitat (which is illega) they should of had checks and if this type of newt was in the area the plans wouldn't of gone forward. Even Slow worms which are not as protected can seriously slow down any building work being done.
There's no point just putting it near a pond, it's a protected species for a reason and if you relocate it to a pond and there is no wild population there then it won't be able to breed. Local rehab centre shold know of where wild populations are an find an ideal place to release it.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> To be honest I'd contact a Wildlife rehabilitation centre then if they've dug out their habitat (which is illega) they should of had checks and if this type of newt was in the area the plans wouldn't of gone forward. Even Slow worms which are not as protected can seriously slow down any building work being done.
> There's no point just putting it near a pond, it's a protected species for a reason and if you relocate it to a pond and there is no wild population there then it won't be able to breed. Local rehab centre shold know of where wild populations are an find an ideal place to release it.


completely agree that building work should not have gone ahead. to be honest the little thing proberbly wont survive over night in your house. mainly due to stress. do as chris says if all els fails then just put it back in the garden it knows whats best for it. im not having ago but just because it was found on your door step doesnt mean it needs help. im not sure if the insectavours (exscuse spelling) but if they are it had proberbly just eaten a bug lol


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Waiting to hear back from RSPCA. They say it may be a great crested, but it may also be a none native. They also say it may have been in hibernation and is trying to fined it's way back to where it came from now we have milder weather. That will be impossible though, because it is now a new houseing eastate, so the RSPCA is going to decide what should be done with it


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

spiderman01 said:


> Waiting to hear back from RSPCA. They say it may be a great crested, but it may also be a none native. They also say it may have been in hibernation and is trying to fined it's way back to where it came from now we have milder weather. That will be impossible though, because it is now a new houseing eastate, so the RSPCA is going to decide what should be done with it


Not really the best people to contact, surprised they even bothered saying anything. Unless there is a camera about they don't usually bother with wildlife rescues. Hope it ends well and it can go on to a happy home with others of it's species.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

spiderman01 said:


> Waiting to hear back from RSPCA. They say it may be a great crested, but it may also be a none native. They also say it may have been in hibernation and is trying to fined it's way back to where it came from now we have milder weather. That will be impossible though, because it is now a new houseing eastate, so the RSPCA is going to decide what should be done with it


i supose it would find a new home but good for contacting them
may have been better of in a 30x30x30 exo lmao:whistling2::lol2:
joke:lol2:


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

Could be wrong, but looks like a female Great Crested Newt to me!


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

The RSPCA are sending someone out to collect it and look at the building site.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

100% Great Crested Newt.

The RSPCA won't know WTF to do with it; contact your local Amphibian and Reptile Group Local Groups - ARGUK | ARG UK

They are protected, but if you are rescuing it from harm then there's no offence.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Whatever it is you can't keep it its not fair, you HAVE to put it back I'm pretty sure its against the law to extract animals from their natural habitat in the UK and keep them as pets. Its not fair


Depends on species



Chris18 said:


> To be honest I'd contact a Wildlife rehabilitation centre then if they've dug out their habitat (which is illega) they should of had checks and if this type of newt was in the area the plans wouldn't of gone forward. Even Slow worms which are not as protected can seriously slow down any building work being done.
> There's no point just putting it near a pond, it's a protected species for a reason and if you relocate it to a pond and there is no wild population there then it won't be able to breed. Local rehab centre shold know of where wild populations are an find an ideal place to release it.


NO building work would be allowed EVER if these where on the land, they should have checked.



Matt Harris said:


> 100% Great Crested Newt.
> 
> The RSPCA won't know WTF to do with it; contact your local Amphibian and Reptile Group Local Groups - ARGUK | ARG UK
> 
> They are protected, but if you are rescuing it from harm then there's no offence.


This ^^^^

Also if you've found these newts contact NARRS.


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

RSPCA bloke took it along with my daughter to the nearest ditch on the advice of some organization that deals with endangerd species, It was a Great Crested Newt. They are sending someone out to look over the whole area of the remaining land that is going to be built on.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Just seen your post. What has happened to the newt? Most county's have a Reptile & Amphibian Group who will be sending in representatives to look at the area it was found. They will do a survey and count of animals on the site and remove any they find to relocate.


----------



## spiderman01 (Feb 23, 2012)

The RSPCA bloke came out after takeing advice from some group, he and my daughter took it to the nearest brook and let it go. someone was comeing out to investigate the remainder of the building site near by, my daughter is liveing on a new houseing eastate, and it looks like there was newts there before the houses was built, and this one was trying to fined its way back to what used to be it's breeding place.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Wedone rescuing it anyway. You might find the above link of interest, incase you find another. It is worth knowing about the consevation issue v. building.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

spiderman01 said:


> The RSPCA bloke came out after takeing advice from some group, he and my daughter took it to the nearest brook and let it go. someone was comeing out to investigate the remainder of the building site near by, my daughter is liveing on a new houseing eastate, and it looks like there was newts there before the houses was built, and this one was trying to fined its way back to what used to be it's breeding place.


It will return if that's where it's breeding place is. They breed in ponds not streams and it will return every year to the same place. Often they will say near the breeding sites all year round if there's food.


----------

